# Anyone know of a good kali book?



## Glycerine0160 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm looking for a book based around the panatukan kali. The destructions, elbows all that cause I know the term can be very ambiguous.


any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2009)

You might have luck with some JKD books that hit on that material, or better yet some DVDs!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 15, 2009)

If a picture is worth a thousand words how much is video?

I'd recommend Balicki's Filipino Boxing, go coverage on tech sequences and techniques, it covers much more than just stand-up boxing as well.


----------

